# String Reviews



## Jongpil Yun (May 1, 2007)

I went down to the local GC last week and picked up a bunch of strings, and I guess I'll be trying them all out over the next few weeks, on my Fender Stratocaster. My normal set is D'addario .011s and .010s, depending on how I feel, for reference.

I started off with GHS Boomers Low Tuned Set.

e - .011
B - .015
G - .019
D - DY .033
A - DY .043
E - DY .053

I don't actually tune all that low (Eb, Drop Db occasionally), but whatever. These strings were pretty nice sounding, and had a pretty good feel. I much prefer the D'addario packaging to everything else I've seen (environmentally friendly, colored ball ends, nice and small), but it's not a very big detail.

Tone wise I'd say they were above average. They didn't really blow me away, but I was impressed at how good they sounded.

Lifetime - Lasted about 9 days before I felt they needed to be changed. After about the 8th day the noticeably lost brightness and all the things that make new strings better than old grimy ones.

Overall: 7/10. Above average sound, average lifetime. 5/10 is dead average, of course.

Dean Markley Blue Steel Med

e - .011
B - .013
G - .020w/.018p
D - .030
A - .042
E - .052

The first thing I noticed when I unpacked these strings was that they include two G strings -- one wound, one plain. Nice touch. Also entirely unnecessary. I'd actually prefer they just sold one set with a wound 3rd and one with a plain 3rd, but whatever.

Also, they're more expensive then other sets, but it's not too bad, I guess.

Tone? Strange. They don't sound half bad on a clean channel (actually, quite a bit above average), but when distorted, the lower strings have an odd kind of blurry, woofy characteristic. The treble strings are unusually biting as well (which I like).

For another set of .011s, the tension is quite a bit less than what I expected, even with the wound 3rd.

I would not recommend them, unless you play through a Fender Twin Reverb or Roland Jazz Chorus all the time, in which case they beat out the GHS Boomers in terms of tone by a significant margin.

Lasted about 2 weeks.

Final verdict? They do last longer, sound great clean, but I hate what they do to the bass strings. Sound odd. Thumbs up for clean, thumbs down for distortion.

Overall (clean): 8/10
Overall (distorted): 3/10

 DR Tite-Fit EH-11

e - .011
B - .014
G - .018p
D - .028
A - .038
E - .050

First thing I noticed was that the gauges were bad. They don't increase in size fast enough to get a nice even tension. Overall they were a bit looser than I wanted.

Standard packaging and pricing, which I don't like. Individual paper packs are a waste.

Tone was pretty nice. The low strings had a nice metallic pop sound that I haven't really heard before (nothing to do with the tension, I checked) and really like, but it might not be for everyone. High strings sounded nice, if generic.

They lasted about the same amount of time as the GHS strings; average there. They lost their best feature (the aforementioned metallic pop sound) after only about 3 days though. If you're a gigging musician and change strings every show it's not a big deal.

Overall: 6/10 - Great metallic pop sound initially, brought down by weird tension and the fact that the "pop" leaves after a few days.

Ernie Ball Power Slinky, or as many of us know them, "the purple ones"

Super standard. Above average sound, nice tension I guess, somewhat strange given the slowly increasing gauge, but whatever. To be continued.

NOT EVEN SLINKIES:

Don't like 'em. Tension is crap.

Anyways, at this point I'll say the Malmsteen .008-.046 set is my favorite.


----------



## kanamvar32 (May 3, 2007)

nice. we need more string reviews. ive been trying out a new pack of strings on my strat every time i need a change just to find the one i like the best.

so far snake oil brand is winning.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2007)

kanamvar32 said:


> so far snake oil brand is winning.



I've heard good things about those. But, the price is high enough to keep me away. He also needs to makes some seven string sets.


----------



## kanamvar32 (May 3, 2007)

the price wasnt all that bad. i think it was $20 for 2 packs and shipping. its less than elixers and they last just as long. I think he does make 7 string sets, just need to ask him about it. I might order some for my carvin after the elixers on it die out (which will be a while haha).


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 3, 2007)

kanamvar32 said:


> nice. we need more string reviews. ive been trying out a new pack of strings on my strat every time i need a change just to find the one i like the best.
> 
> so far snake oil brand is winning.



Feel free to post your own


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Great idea.  I stickied it, so, people want to, feel free to post their own reviews. I'll post some of mine tomorrow.

Nice job, Jongpil!


----------



## zimbloth (May 3, 2007)

I just threw a set of JustStrings.com house brand strings on my ESP SC607B. These are definitely not D'Addarios, because that's what were on the guitar already, and those sound 10x better than these. I have to say these are really mediocre, comparitively dull sounding, and they don't feel very nice either. I don't know what strings these really are, but I don't recommend them. They feel and sound pretty cheap.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 3, 2007)

I messed around with those for awhile, Nick, and they seem pretty hit-or-miss. (I had some good ones, I had some bad ones.)


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2007)

Good idea!

I'll post reviews of GHS Zakk Wylde signature boomers and D'addario 10-59 as soon as the time permits.


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2007)

I've been using the WebStrings electric and acoustic sets for about a year and a half.

Reviews:

"Memphis Electric" nickel-wound 6 and 7 string sets, 10-46 and 10-56:

I swear, D'Addario makes these for them. The windings and overall "feel" are virtually identical. Tonally, they're just like D'Addarios, as well - they don't have the greatest initial "brand new" bright tone, but they're very consisten for a long time. I haven't had much issue with breakage, either.

"Portland Acoustic" Phosphor Bronze:

Deep, sweet and dark, just like you'd suspect. Sound just like the D'Addario PB strings. Good life, too.

"San Diego Acoustic" 80/20 Bronze:

I haven't used the D'Addario version of this string, but these are very chimey and bright, and project like a mofo. I played a 3 hour gig on them two weeks ago and they still sound brand new.

Overall, I've been really impressed with everything I've tried from WebStrings, especially given the ridiculously low price. They ship fast and generally have what you want in stock. They messed up and sent me four sets of 11s once, and they sent out the correct 10s the day I emailed them, and had me keep the mistake!


----------



## JBroll (May 3, 2007)

I'm really enjoying GHS on mine - custom gauges built from JustStrings.com: 11-14-18-28-38-50-70 for the 7 (B or Bb), 14-18-24-36-52-70 for the 6 (C#) - and for some reason mine always seem to last well past that 9-day mark. I get about a month or a month and a half out of them, and since I beat the shit out of strings (I can pop a 50 in E) with my rhythm playing I'm impressed.

Before GHS I was using DRs and SITs. DRs were nice but their selection was too limited - while their heavier gauges worked well for me in standard or Eb, they just didn't make them heavy enough for me when I wanted to tune lower than that. If I ever wind up with a guitar set up just in standard for jazz stuff, I'll likely use DR Tite-Fits, but they do lose points for variety.

SIT strings seemed much less tense compared to similarly gauged strings of different brands. They showed the right width with the calipers, but something about them felt too loose, so while they'd be nice for blues and rock I just couldn't use them in metal.

Jeff


----------



## zimbloth (May 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I've been using the WebStrings electric and acoustic sets for about a year and a half.
> 
> Reviews:
> 
> ...



Cool review Mike. I may try these next. I prefer Elixirs but they dont make the gauges I prefer so I'm going try these. Not happy with Juststrings.com brand. Perhaps TDW is right, could be hit or miss. This particular set sounds OKAY, but the low B .058 isn't snappy enough


----------



## petrucci_dude (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll be trying out the Curt Mangan strings soon as my drummers shop stocks the crap out of them in there. Apparently they're awesome and I can get them cheap.

I'll let everyone know what I think of them when I get them!


----------



## noodles (Jun 6, 2007)

I get the bulk strings from Just Strings, because it allows me to build custom sets at an affordable price.

Just like the Web Strings, I'm pretty sure they're D'addarios. They certainly feel and sound the same. Plus, they ship them in big, loose coils, so the windings don't get compressed as much. If you don't mind having to store seven long/narrow plastic bags of twelve strings each, then you can't beat the price you pay for completely custom sets.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 11, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I've been using the WebStrings electric and acoustic sets for about a year and a half.
> 
> Reviews:
> 
> ...



+1 I've been using the Webstrings for over 2 years now with no complaints. I buy D'Addario single 60s for the low B on my 7, and you can't tell the difference between the 2 brands.

I do slightly miss the tone of the Alloy 52 Everlys I was using, but these last great at 1/2 the price.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 21, 2007)

webstrings .com...heavy's....which from what I have been told are nothing more then Gore elixirs without the webing....and they last for quite a long time... "this info comes from the talk on the NAMM floor" not really an actual fact to be known.....where else can you go threw strings as fast, at as good of a price....


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Aug 22, 2007)

has anybody tried these? La Bella Electric Guitar Black Nylon Tape Flat Wound 7 String, .014 - .079, 800-7 heres the link.
La BellaElectric Guitar Black Nylon Tape Flat Wound 7 String, .014 - .079, 800-7

if anyone has please tell about them im very interested.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 15, 2007)

Just received 4 sets of 10-56 from webstrings. Installed them and wow - they really do remind me of D'addarios. They sound pretty good for the price and since they are in Southern Cali shipping is fast. However it seems they stopped the free shipping on $12+ orders or more.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, raising the minimum for free shipping sorta sucks, but that just means I'll order a year's worth at a time.


----------



## Robotechnology (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had good results with EB Hybrid Slinky's 9-46 and combining it with a single .058 or .056 (usually I find a Dean Markley or something) from the local music store's singles box. Works good for me and my 7. 

Another thing, once in a while, GC has a sale on some model of GHS strings which we've never heard of ('cause they're made specifically for GC), something like 10 packs for $20 bucks. I've taken a chance on these and put them on a couple of my guitars and they've worked out great. Just thought I'd pass that along. The last time around they were called Rock-Its with a blue label. Before that they were another name but, with a yellow label. If they have them during their 2 real sale days of the year, I advise you to buy them because they're $1/pack then!


----------



## Shooter (Dec 1, 2007)

For those who have Acoustic 7's, has anyone tried the DR Zebra sets? They're pretty sweet, I got a few 10-56 sets off Juststrings and have loved them. They're wound half Nickle and half Bronze (hence the name), giving them a feel and tone right between most electric strings and acoustic strings- not to bright on the highs, not too muddy on the lows, although the two different metals wound together can make them a little less smooth to play on compared to your usual strings. I can't really attest to how long they last cuz I don't play my acoustic every single day like my electric, but I've only changed them once since I bought them (a few months ago). Unfortunately, considering how many brands actually make Acoustic seven sets, you don't have much choice besides this set or a custom. 

And has anyone tried Dean Markley 7-string sets and got some nasty results? I've ordered some 10's and 11's and they all had weird rust spots right out of the box. I'm using D'addario 9-54 now, and love those !


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 15, 2008)

I've got a question!
I play in Drop A# like Deftones on the "Deftones" record 
But i miss the punch 'cause my lowest string is 060 gauge. What stringgauge should I use for Drop A or Drop A# Tunings?
I have a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 bariton.
Do you have any links?


----------



## Prada3353 (May 12, 2008)

this isn't much of a review, but i only use Ernie Ball Heavy Top Skinny Bottom strings, I just love the thick low E string, i used to use GHS boomers but i liked the EB's better :\ but thats just me


----------



## Bound (Jun 2, 2008)

My music store was out of my usual Dean Markley Blue Steel 13's. (for the 6) so I went with a couple of sets of D'addario XL Jazz Mediums. Man, these are some bright, bright strings. The durability seems to hold up pretty good. My only complaint with the set is the tensions on the low E and D strings are a little less than the rest of the set. But these sound absolutely mint! Plus, a wound G string gets 10 billion points in my book.


----------



## metalmonster (Jun 9, 2008)

uh , what bass string brand do you recommend for my 7th ? (i want a .65 ) (i prefer bass string , sounds heavier , plays better and because of the "piano-like" sustain ... ) (want a really deep and clear sound )


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jun 25, 2008)

I just ordered from Webstrings. I got 10 sets of 10-46 and 14 of 9-42. I ordered 24 .056" a while ago from MF so, now I'm pretty well stocked for the 7420 and the A-7 for awhile. I've pretty good things about these cheap strings so WTF...I just went for it.


----------



## Foundation (Jul 17, 2008)

Im a huge fan of Rotosound and LaBella strings.Been usin roto's for quite some time now and they seem to last longer and stay brighter.Not to mention the great Harmonics I get from them..

Guess its just really what feels comfortable to you.


----------



## musicman2879 (Aug 5, 2008)

I personally have no problem with the Slinkys 10-56 set for the seven but I mostly use DR coated strings custom sets 10-13-17-32-45-56-65.. The DR's just seem to sound more articulate and clear.... Just my opinion


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 5, 2008)

hey ? 10-56 ? what tuning ? ?

for the moment i'm in 11-49 + 70 elixir string . articulate powerful clear sound ... i really dig that tone and the tight bottom strings ... and huge bass response , and lots of resonnance when playing unplugged ...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm at the point where I refuse to use anything but Elixirs.

They have an incredible snappy tone and sound "new" for a very long time. I have corrosive sweat, so Ernie Balls and D'Addarios turn "old" after a few days to a week... Elixirs take a month and a half to lose the brightness and only turn "old" after about 2-3 months.


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 7, 2008)

i think i'll go for elixirs all the way , my sweat is highly corrosive ...


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been using Elixirs for about 3 years now. The tone is just so clear and full, they feel slick amd smooth, and they stay bright and new for ages. They last about 3 times as long as any other string I tried, so they are great value for money too.

I just bought a new guitar (ESP MII), and the horrible crusty fencing wire they had strung it with had to go (no idea what brand they were). The Elixirs improved the tone out of sight, adding a fullness and thickness without any hint of mud, and made a great guitar play WAY better. 

In the past i've tried Blue Steels, D'addarios, EBs, GHS Boomers, DRs, you name it, and hands down, Elixirs are my first and only choice every time.

Rock on!


----------



## metalmonster (Aug 20, 2008)

i think i'll go for elixirs . this .70 bass string is NEW when the other string begin to sound , you know , "old" ...


----------



## FlyingBanana (Nov 6, 2008)

Installed some new strings last night. I got the newish Ernie Ball 3123 Coated Ti strings. To be honest. I think they suck. 

Is it possible for strings to sound to new and to bright and cheerful?

I'll be going back to the D'Addario's....for now.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Nov 8, 2008)

I just tried a set of Cleartones instead of Elixirs on my Parker.

Never. Again.

They suck. Damn you Guitar Center.


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont understand why people like Elixirs. Yeah they are nice and smooth for a couple days, but when it starts hitting that week mark, the strings start shedding that wack coating and it starts looking like a snake is shedding its skin all over my fretboard.

I'll stick to D'Addarios thank you.


----------



## Edroz (Nov 8, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> I dont understand why people like Elixirs. Yeah they are nice and smooth for a couple days, but when it starts hitting that week mark, the strings start shedding that wack coating and it starts looking like a snake is shedding its skin all over my fretboard.
> 
> I'll stick to D'Addarios thank you.



i guess results will vary from person to person, but i've never found them to start "shedding" after a week... a few months for me is usually the case . and it only happens on the picking area of the string, is hardly noticeable and doesn't affect the tone at all IMO. 

it's not uncommon for me to have a set of Elixir Nanowebs last over six months for me. which is pretty incredible as i'm a very aggressive trem user.


----------



## Jerich (Nov 11, 2008)

Why does everyone "bitch" about the dandruff the strings makes...who cares as long as they sound good..Elixirs sound the same when u put them on till you take them off. man guitars are to be played not worshiped..


----------



## FlyingBanana (Nov 11, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Why does everyone "bitch" about the dandruff the strings makes...who cares as long as they sound good..Elixirs sound the same when u put them on till you take them off. man guitars are to be played not worshiped..


 

Dandruff on my guitar...ewwwww.


----------



## sonson_prest (Nov 16, 2008)

GHS Boomers Medium - 11, 15, 18, 26, 36, 50. Great strings, last longer than most and have that bright sound for ages. They're nice to play on too. They're the only strings I use now, after trying nearly everything.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

I use Kerly "Sinister Strings" and I don't think I'll be using another string. At first I didn't like them, they had a sort of warm yet metallic edge to them I haven't heard in other strings, but the more I played the more I liked and now I'm hooked. For my Open C tuning I use the 7 string heavy set and just take off the high E, which leaves me with .014 .018 .028 .038 .048 .058. I like a thick high E string. And for my usual weird "D" tuning I use a 7 string medium and light to make a custom set, once again taking off the high E of the set which is, 013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .052. I HATE HATE HATE, new strings because they are always too bright to me, and Sinister Strings are really the only strings I've really liked right out of the pack, and they get better over time. I love deadened strings and unlike other strings which sound too new at first, then get nicer for a short period, then turn to shit, these last and just get better and better. I literally change my strings like once a year, maybe one more time if need be, and these stand up just the way I want them to. I'll have to contact them to see if I can order custom sets due to the fact that I like seriously tight string response. I like to fight the strings a bit to bend them and I like the way very tight strings feel and sound, HATE loose 4th, 5th, and 6th strings, so the normal sets at about the 5th and 4th string are too light to me and aren't thick enough in sound..but the custom set fixes that.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Feb 2, 2009)

GHS TNT is a wonderful set of strings imo. And that's when it's tuned in d/drop-c. Just the right thinness on the top and just the right thickness on the bottom. I've tried Zakk Wylde's both set's and for really low meshuggah you can get away with his lowtuned set but otherwise I really like the TNT set.


----------



## rattleh3ad (Mar 25, 2009)

In 2008 Guitar World did a very long technical artical on strings that was very interesting. I believe it was August but I'm not sure. I love thrash and death metal and after reading it found myself curious about the Blue Steels or GHS sub Zero's and the Dave Mustaine sets. 

Any way- Got my first seven string two days ago and when I go to restring I'm taking advantage of the free ones they do at guitar center every two weeks. GHS Boomers. They only get 6 string 9's and 10's for free so I'll have to buy the low b string. I want it to be rather tight/ less muddy.

Any gauge/brand suggestions?


----------



## Bungle (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the Dimebag signature DR 10-52 on my six string Sometimes I'll use the tite-fit 13-56. For the 7 string I'll use whatever I can get, the shop I go to usually has plenty of Ernie Ball 10-46+56 7 string sets, and they're pretty decent sounding and lasting.

Personally, I don't like buying D'Addario, but since they're widely available I often end up getting them just because that is all they have at the shop in my gauge. I don't think they sound bad, but they don't sound that good either in my opinion.

Not a fan of GHS either, they're cheap, but personally I think they sound like poo.

I might try ordering a whole bunch of DR 7 string sets as they are my favourite sounding strings I've used so far.


----------



## MTech (Apr 21, 2009)

I take it you guys didn't see the free string giveaway.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-and-group-buys/83746-free-custom-gauge-string-sets.html


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 29, 2009)

Bought myself a set of Ernie Ball Stainless Steels quite a while ago. Must of been about 3 months ago, 11 - 48's. They sound fantastic and last forever. I tuned them to E standard and left it like that untill today. They're brighter than other strings but they last forever and give a much punchier sound.


Just now, I've set my up Carvin with 11 - 54's tuned to E standard. The gauges are 11, 14 , 18, 30, 42, 54. Low 3 are from the Ernie Ball Peefy Slinky set and the top three are from the Ernie Ball Power Slinky set.

Sounds awesome 

I wonder how long till I go heavier for E standard


----------



## SW Davion (Aug 7, 2009)

I personally run Ernie Ball Regular Slinkys on both my K7 and Schecter Damien 7

10 13 17 26 36 46 56 gauge

I tune the top six in standard E tuning and set the largest to low A. 
Set the tuner to 438 for a more sinister tone

They are fairly bright right out of the box but settle down to a real mild tone after about an hour of playing. 

I "break" them in by wrapping the wax paper bags that the strings come individually wrapped around the strungs and using the weight of the guitar as resistance. Then I simply stroke back and forth the length of the string until the string is hot to the touch. After I do that to all 7 strings I tune the guitar. 
It stays in tune for the next three months until the strings finally go dead.

I play in a gigging metal band and change my strings once ever two-three months.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 17, 2009)

Doesn't GHS make strings for a lot of these other companies? 

A guy from the old Gibson Shop in Kalamazoo told me that once...knowing how some of the other component companies work in other industries (with rebadging and whatnot) it didn't seem like a stretch.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 17, 2009)

There's like 3 actual string manufacturers who distribute to most brands


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been using Ernie Ball Super Slinkies for 5 years now, simply 'cause they are common for starters and I never thought to try anything else.
A month ago I decided to try D'addarios, due to their good reviews and the availabilty of a great amount of gauges for customization, even in the UK!

This was when I completely disassembled my guitar for full maintenance. I immediately loved the D'addarios more than Ernie Balls. I could notice a slight improvement in tone, and they stayed in tune very well, taking pretty much zero playing in. I've had them in for 4 weeks to the day and they still sound good, AND are still pretty smooth and clean, as opposed to my Ernie Balls. The highs on those looked like crap after literally a day, and after 2 weeks the set felt, looked, and sounded unacceptable for me.

However, I have one problem. Although the D'addarios still feel great and have kept their tone - they are losing intonation!
Is this normal? I never experienced it much with my Ernie Balls 'cause I changed them every 2 weeks, but it's a shame because it seems like I could use these D'ads for 2 months or so if it wasn't for this. 
I just can't get them to intonate well. Especially the high E, of which the saddle cannot go further out to intonate without a longer travel. They were perfect for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Deviliumrei (Dec 27, 2009)

I just used a set of Dean Markley strings. The strings were good sounding, but every time i grapped the guitar and started to play the strings were so shitty that i had to wipe them several times. Now i'm using Elixir's and they are sweeet.


----------



## Seraphblood (Mar 14, 2010)

I am about to order myself a set of Cleartone Drop Ds. I'll let ya know how it goes!


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 17, 2010)

I personally love DR Tite-Fit or Hi-Beams. They last pretty long and sound quite good IMO. Only downside is the price, and since they're handmade, each pack is variable.


----------



## MTech (Mar 18, 2010)

You guys do realize you can pretty much count on 1 hand how many major string manufactures that are out there right? 




HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I just bought a new guitar (ESP MII), and the horrible crusty fencing wire they had strung it with had to go (no idea what brand they were).



They come with SIT strings.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 19, 2010)

Ernie Ball BEEFY with 056 on top. Best ive tried yet


----------



## SjPedro (Mar 29, 2010)

I would say Ernie Ball Slinky's love them.

I got them on all my guitars and I have to say I have never been happier. 
Great sound,great durability, great feel 

It's the full package!


----------



## Peteus (May 3, 2010)

I tried a set of 
Kerly Sinister 7 string versions 9-52

e - .009
b - .011
G - .016
D - .024
A - .032
E - .042
B - .052

I had them in std 7 string tuning. These strings were pretty nice sounding, and had a very good feeling. Due to strengthing treatment they seamed to be much tighter and naturally the extra tention felt good however its significantly stiffend up my trem  

Tone wise - They sounded good on my passives very strong and tight and I started to really dig that however they weren't as physically nice on my fingers as elixers however they didn't cost anyway near the same amount. However when I switched to using actives (seymour blackouts) they felt good however they had a large amount of boominess which was kinda off putting. Upon experimentation I found that d'adarios gave a significanly crisper sound however they weren't bad string tonaly they just didn't suit actives.

Lifetime - This is the resounding issue with them due to the strengthing they kinda caused more issues i.e. they were very strong however they frequantly broke at the trem due to disslocation bulid up within the strings which cause a catastrophic failure via fatigue (I'm a materials engineer) which aint good when playing in mildly cold places the strings had to be warmed before the playing by resting my hand on the trem however this is too much effort just to use these strings. 

Overall: 6/10. Above average sound, rubbish lifetime. 

However they weren't for me however quite a few people I have spoke to have used them and loved them so give them ago if high tention strings with low gauges is your thing and you may do better than me


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been using D'Addario XL157s, 14-68 on my 'baritone'. I just keep it in B standard.

I've also been checking out D'Addario Jazz Lights (12-52) with my RG, that's in Drop C.

So far I'm lovin' it!


----------



## RyanCarraher (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been a big user in GHS a for 3 years. They sound decent and they are fairly priced. The only down side I found with them is there life span. When I play, whether it be practice in my room or playing a gig, i sweat a lot so therefore the lifespan of the strings diminishes. It got to the point when i was changing the strings every 2 days because there was all black, crusty shit on my strings. This was a inconvience to me so i decided to get coated strings. For the past year or 2 i have been using Elixer nanoweb 10s and they are great. The sound great, feel amazing and last for weeks.


----------



## Jo3yJJ123 (Sep 18, 2010)

For my acoustic, I use D'Addario EXP 13's
They're REALLYYY nice, very bright, but deep sounding. They keep their super bright tone for about 5 or 6 days or so, but their overall new string sound for a little over a month. I highly recommend them, they're beautiful.
For my electric, I use Ernie Ball Coated 11 gauges. Fresh out of the package, they don't have that super duper obnoxiously bright sound as many new electric strings have, which I despise greatly. They have the next step down from that, just your average after about-a-week-or-so brightness to them, which is my favorite. And that lasts for a good month and a half or 2. Then they just sound like average strings, but still they hold up really well. I've had a set on mine for... I donno. Let's go with 7+ months, and haven't had a problem besides the dirt and grime and such.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been using Cleartones awhile, and despite the things chewing up the string cutters and nail clippers -- which I eventually used to cut the strings -- they are good strings. After this, I wanna try some Elixer Nanoweb 10s.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 19, 2010)

nothin but elixirs for this guy


----------



## Hallic (Sep 21, 2010)

video/audio reviews might be a great help, if anyone cares to make them..


----------

